# The TBT Fair 2013 is finally closed!



## Justin (Jan 13, 2014)

*Please take the time to fill out this quick survey if you would like to help shape the next TBT Fair or any future events:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRD2KRV​*
We have closed the Fair boards, enjoy the saved scrolling on your poor scroll wheel! Thank you to everyone who participated in the 2013th edition of the TBT Fair, it was quite the success. We hope to bring it back for the 10th birthday later this year!

If you missed it...
*Contest Winners*
*Raffle Winners*​
Some fun statistics...

*Most Popular Feathers*

*Blue Feather:* 64 items sold
*Green Feather:* 42 items sold
*Yellow Feather:* 38 items sold
*Red Feather:* 36 items sold
*Pink Feather:* 30 items sold
*Purple Feather:* 30 items sold
*White Feather:* 26 items sold

*Posts in the Fair*

*Event Pavilion:* 4,220 posts
*Fairgrounds:* 1,061 posts
*Carousel of Contests:* 787 posts
*All Fair Boards:* 6,068 posts

*Most Popular Contests*

*Home Design Contest:* 108 entries and 289 votes
*Town Design Contest:* 88 entries and 285 votes
*Signature Contest:* 51 entries and 333 votes
*Art Contest:* 49 entries and 338 votes
*Writing Contest:* 37 entries and 95 votes

*Please take the time to fill out this quick survey if you would like to help shape the next TBT Fair or any future events:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/HRD2KRV​*


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 13, 2014)

Done! And I hope that TBT's tenth birthday will be better than the ninth birthday. Double digits!


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

3DSfan134 said:


> Done! And I hope that TBT's tenth birthday will be better than the ninth birthday. Double digits!



ofc it will be better because i will be mod. #logic


----------



## 3DSfan134 (Jan 13, 2014)

Who cares anyways? I'm going to be mod of the day.


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ofc it will be better because i will be mod. #logic



I think the forum would implode if you were a mod.


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2014)

Minties said:


> I think the forum would implode if you were a mod.



I was mod before and they didn't implode so...


----------



## Minties (Jan 13, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I was mod before and they didn't implode so...



Oh? Okay #Jake4mod2014


----------



## Lassy (Jan 13, 2014)

Just filled the survey several hours ago ^_^


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2014)

Filled it out, always glad to provide feedback!


----------



## windfall (Jan 14, 2014)

For the first question, is 1 the best or is it the worst? lol


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2014)

Just sent out the first stickers / pins to Europe and Canada.


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 18, 2014)

Those stickers are beautiful. Who is Jubs?


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Just sent out the first stickers / pins to Europe and Canada.



Ahh, they're pretty big, nice  Looking forward to getting mine!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 18, 2014)

American ones sent.






Some people still have to send me their address.


----------



## Laurina (Jan 18, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> Some people still have to send me their address.



If they don't, I will.
I want stickers :c


----------



## Jake (Jan 18, 2014)

i hope mine is in there!!!


----------



## Firekai (Jan 18, 2014)

? What is the TBT Fair?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 18, 2014)

Firekai said:


> ? What is the TBT Fair?



You missed it :c It was a fair that had events and contests and we earned tickets from them and could earn TBT collectables and irl prizes too!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 19, 2014)

Jake. said:


> i hope mine is in there!!!



You didn't get any.


----------



## Firekai (Jan 19, 2014)

That sounds fun!


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> You didn't get any.



oh 

fml


----------



## sock (Jan 19, 2014)

Can't wait for this years TBT fair! Hopefully I'll get more than 2 tickets this year, lol. Glad I'll be here to celebrate 10 years of TBT!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 22, 2014)

So I was relaxing in bed watching anime, and look what appears through my door! Cute Jer <3 anyway Justin told me to stick one on my head.


Spoiler


----------



## Justin (Jan 22, 2014)

Lauren said:


> So I was relaxing in bed watching anime, and look what appears through my door! Cute Jer <3 anyway Justin told me to stick one on my head.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Amazing.


----------



## Elijo (Jan 28, 2014)

Lauren said:


> So I was relaxing in bed watching anime, and look what appears through my door! Cute Jer <3 anyway Justin told me to stick one on my head.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Damn it. I wish I could've gotten stickers. They're very gorgeous though. Hehe. "Who is Jubs?" Never gets old. Just look at Jeremy's beautiful (obviously rushed) handwriting! :'D


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 28, 2014)

That's not rushed!


----------



## Squeaky (Jan 28, 2014)

I got my stickers today  Thanks for the extra and the little handwritten note!


----------



## Elijo (Jan 29, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> That's not rushed!



LIAR! I can sense rushed handwriting. 

In all honesty though, well done to those who won!


----------

